# konfiguracja lm-sensors dla alivenf5-esata2+ (w83627ehf-)

## dr_Fell

Witam,

od jakiegoś czasu komp wiesza się, zostawiając 2 migające diody led na klawiaturze (chyba środkową i prawą, o ile pamiętam). Z tego co czytałem to prawdopodobnie kernel panic. Dzieje się to stosunkowo często, więc  żeby się dowiedzieć co może być przyczyną chcę spróbować monitorować i zapisywać różne parametry systemu (w tym napięcie zasilacza). Niestety komenda sensors daje taki efekt:

```

localhost michal # sensors

k8temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

Core0 Temp:   +29.0 C  

Core1 Temp:   +36.0 C  

w83627ehf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

Vcore:        +1.31 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +1.74 V)

in1:          +1.31 V  (min =  +1.53 V, max =  +1.61 V)  ALARM

AVCC:         +3.36 V  (min =  +0.98 V, max =  +3.98 V)

+3.3V:        +3.36 V  (min =  +3.06 V, max =  +3.79 V)

in4:          +1.70 V  (min =  +1.66 V, max =  +1.53 V)  ALARM

in5:          +1.72 V  (min =  +1.94 V, max =  +1.39 V)  ALARM

in6:          +1.86 V  (min =  +1.39 V, max =  +1.51 V)  ALARM

3VSB:         +3.34 V  (min =  +4.02 V, max =  +1.26 V)  ALARM

Vbat:         +3.07 V  (min =  +3.95 V, max =  +3.94 V)  ALARM

in9:          +1.57 V  (min =  +1.78 V, max =  +1.00 V)  ALARM

fan1:        1638 RPM  (min =  883 RPM, div = 8)

fan2:        1776 RPM  (min =  835 RPM, div = 8)

fan3:           0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 128)

fan5:           0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 128)

temp1:        +33.0 C  (high = +127.0 C, hyst =  -4.0 C)  sensor = thermistor

temp2:        +37.0 C  (high = +80.0 C, hyst = +75.0 C)  sensor = thermistor

temp3:        +36.5 C  (high = +80.0 C, hyst = +75.0 C)  sensor = thermistor

cpu0_vid:    +0.000 V

```

i nie wiem zupełnie, które napięcie odpowiada za co (szczególnie 12v) i jak je przeliczać. Poszukiwania niewiele mi dały, ponieważ przy tym samym układzie czujników chyba wiele zależy od konkretnego modelu płyty a dla tej nie umiałem znaleźć konfiguracji. Może ktoś ma taką płytę i wie jak ustawić parametry ?

----------

